# Miui



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

So with Miui going source code being released and the insane data progress stride made on ics this week anyone think we could see Miui for bionic anytime soon?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Patgt500 (Nov 5, 2011)

Only if one of our devs wants to port it.


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

Eventually.


----------

